# I'm sooooooooooooo Pi$$ed!!!!!!&



## mlwoods007 (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

what the f*ck happened man what a shame. sorry for the loss was it unexpected?


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

mlwoods007 said:


> View attachment 129636
> View attachment 129637


Im so sorry to see that....Ill be pissed too


----------



## mlwoods007 (Aug 16, 2005)

completely unexpected. Came home from the bar and voila. So there I was at 4 in the morning trying to rehab him. I was trying to work him around the tank for an hour (litterally). Not to mention, once I came to the realization that it was too late and he was a goner, had to go jump in the f*ckin dumpster to retreive the shipping box. 







I've been trying to call those guys in Jersey all morning with no answer. I don't know what to do. Right now he's in a ziplock bag on my counter just incase they try n say it was my tank and not the fish. All I want though is another fish and I'd be happy................WTF, figures

I'm about to go take out my aggression on this


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

lol the girl or the bike?


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

nice ride dude both of em ha ha


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Malok said:


> lol the girl or the bike?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry for your loss man.

Not to sound like a prick, but I honestly doubt they will do much for you, they guarantee live arrival, they dont guarantee that it will live in your tank etc because there is no way for them to know your tank conditions etc. Just a risk you take when having a fish shipped to you, even if it makes it alive, it is then your responsibility to do what it takes to keep it alive.

Sorry again and good luck getting a new one.


----------



## mlwoods007 (Aug 16, 2005)

haha, thanks. 
Has anyone had to deal with AquaScape before with a similiar situation? All I really want is another fish.

(really hope they're cool about it, and don't give me the run-around)


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

therizman1 said:


> Sorry for your loss man.
> 
> Not to sound like a prick, but I honestly doubt they will do much for you, they guarantee live arrival, they dont guarantee that it will live in your tank etc because there is no way for them to know your tank conditions etc. Just a risk you take when having a fish shipped to you, even if it makes it alive, it is then your responsibility to do what it takes to keep it alive.
> 
> Sorry again and good luck getting a new one.


X2


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Sucks man. Hope ya have better luck w/ your next fish.

Now go have some fun w/ the gixxer & your girl


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

mlwoods007 said:


> haha, thanks.
> Has anyone had to deal with AquaScape before with a similiar situation? All I really want is another fish.
> 
> (really hope they're cool about it, and don't give me the run-around)


I know there have been similar situations and there isnt much they can do, they dont provide a guarantee past live arrival... many reasons behind this, they dont know what your water quality was, they dont know if your tank was cycled, they dont know if something may have shorted out in your tank and electricuted your fish, etc, etc.

It sucks man, but at the same time, theyd run themselves out of business if they replaced every fish that died once someone had it in their tank.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

sorry for your loss.....I'd be pissed off my self

good lucks


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

i think they will help ya pedro and alex are awasome


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry about your loss.







Nice bike! Park the bike and ride the girl!!!!!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Interesting-Could you possibly post your water params for us!!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

that fish looks like it arrived in pretty rough shape- look at it!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah look at the skin it looks like it was dipped in a tub of acid


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> that fish looks like it arrived in pretty rough shape- look at it!


Thats no exscuse though-I could understand if it was something internal-But I mean hell-Look at what I ahve done with mine-It's all about the care of the fish-Not the condition it arrives in!!!!


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

sorry for your loss but man you cant be to upset that bike is nice.... and your girl friends got it going on too. cheers bro


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

sorry man, i have lost 3 p's and each time it sucks the big one
damn your girl is skinny!


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> that fish looks like it arrived in pretty rough shape- look at it!


Thats no exscuse though-I could understand if it was something internal-But I mean hell-Look at what I ahve done with mine-It's all about the care of the fish-Not the condition it arrives in!!!!
[/quote]

AK, if your fish showed up the way it did, then died a week later. You are saying it is your fault, and not the fault of the shipping?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Canso said:


> that fish looks like it arrived in pretty rough shape- look at it!


Thats no exscuse though-I could understand if it was something internal-But I mean hell-Look at what I ahve done with mine-It's all about the care of the fish-Not the condition it arrives in!!!!
[/quote]

AK, if your fish showed up the way it did, then died a week later. You are saying it is your fault, and not the fault of the shipping?
[/quote]

I dont know sir-Take alook at my threads and get back to me on this one!!!!! To an extent-yes that is what I am saying sir!!!!! I have just gone through the same thing-Only alot worse than this case-


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

its hard to say man... first off, i am sorry and i know how bad it sucks.... i am sure your water quality was f-ed a little with him floating around for a while, so a water check might not be fair on your part... unless your tank was completely uncycled or.. if anything AS will give you store credit for the fish, and make you pay another 100$ in shipping to get your credit cashed out... im not gunna get into my story with them, but needless to say they are honoring my credit: IF i place another order and want to pay shipping again.... if i could find a way to ship it, i have a small rhom (2-3") i might have to give away when i move... ill PM you if that happens as shipping bigger fish seldomly works out... if it does its with ammonia burns or tattered fins... and watching the lil guys grow up is quite the satisfaction...


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

I've seen your threads, and I am pointing out the fact that you probably wanted compensation.
but it seems you are now thinking differently.
I agree your fish was much worse, but it is sick from shipping, none the less
some fish are obviously stronger then others.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Canso said:


> I've seen your threads, and I am pointing out the fact that you probably wanted compensation.
> but it seems you are now thinking differently.
> I agree your fish was much worse, but it is sick from shipping, none the less
> some fish are obviously stronger then others.


Damn right I wanted compensation "if it died"-I'm not disputing that at all sir-I'm just saying I pulled mine through by doing everything possible thats all-Crosshairs rhom will have severe scarring probably-I should be compensated for that as well-But I'm not concerned about that now-It's more important that he lived-I mean come on who in there right mind wouldn't be pissed-He has ever right to be-Just saying he could have done more if he wanted thats all-I do totally understand however if it was an internal parasite or soemthign of that nature-Then really it was just a matter of time if he didn't catch it before hand-


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Can i ask why the hell you are touching the fish?

Rubbing off its slime coat, or watever is left of it to expose more to the ammonia burn and wat not....


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> Can i ask why the hell you are touching the fish?
> 
> Rubbing off its slime coat, or watever is left of it to expose more to the ammonia burn and wat not....


i had to do this with a "flying" red i found on the ground and me pulling him back and forth for 10min or so was the only thing that saved him. slime coat was the last thing i was worried about


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

redrum781 said:


> Can i ask why the hell you are touching the fish?
> 
> Rubbing off its slime coat, or watever is left of it to expose more to the ammonia burn and wat not....


i had to do this with a "flying" red i found on the ground and me pulling him back and forth for 10min or so was the only thing that saved him. slime coat was the last thing i was worried about
[/quote]

I have found myself doing this acouple times with different fish myself-Sometime you just gotta do what ya gotta do-

Maybe I have something all messed up here-Can you please list what you were useing to try and cure this possibly-thanks


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

redrum781 said:


> Can i ask why the hell you are touching the fish?
> 
> Rubbing off its slime coat, or watever is left of it to expose more to the ammonia burn and wat not....


i had to do this with a "flying" red i found on the ground and me pulling him back and forth for 10min or so was the only thing that saved him. slime coat was the last thing i was worried about
[/quote]

LOL when my large caribe (9") that i had jumped out while i was sleeping, it landed literally a few inches from my bed and was floppn around, luckily i woke up and grabbed a net instead of using my hands, that sh*t woulda bit my fingers off hahaha


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

sorry for your loss man


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

damn man i feel your pain if m rhom died i would be soo DEEP!1111


----------



## FishHulk (Dec 8, 2006)

sh*t i hope that doesn't happen to me when i get my p's







but it must suck for you because that fish looks like it cost some scrilla.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Loco63 said:


> sh*t i hope that doesn't happen to me when i get my p's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont let this put you off man-sh*t happens all the time in this game-It usually doesn't turn out this way-And usually if somethign bad happens-sponsors are good for making things right!!!!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

You are all talking about his fins... they are tattered some, sure, but most of us have had fish arrive in WAY worse condition. Its a fact that piranhas wont ship flawless, tho G did a really sweet job on my geryi, its not the norm. Not to be an asshole here, but the fish arrived live. I dont believe AS owes you anything and here you are asking for a free fish.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

pulling him back and forth is fishermans trick to revive fish..


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yet another rhom messed up. I feel for you loss, as mine almost did not make it and also arrived in bad shape due to SHIPPING. I'm suprised to not see a post by Alcas talking about how he's kept in great contact with you and how he is up on this situation as well as taking care of it







I haven't heard from him myself in over a week. Wish you the best!


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

good luck.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

good luck with the fish.........forget the bike and haver your ol lady ride your bike bro
damn, id forget just about everything with her........lmao


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

sorry about your loss man ...it was a great looking fish


----------



## mlwoods007 (Aug 16, 2005)

thanks. I'm about to go get the water checked right now (no kit here), but I'm sure it's fine. I had two other fish in it for atleast 2 months. Well, I would hope they can do something for me. I understand it's the luck of the draw, but he was in horrible shape when i got him. I'm no expert, but I'd imagine that that degree of ammonia burn and fin rot doesn't happen in 24hrs. Plus, $200 is a lot of money, ya know? Like I said, I just want another fish. Sucks this happened right before Christmas too.


----------



## mlwoods007 (Aug 16, 2005)

i just heard back from Aquascape and it looks like i'm going to be taken care of tomorrow. I'd like to thank everyone for your opinions and help


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Good luck with your next fish. Don't know how you acclimated him but I hope you just didn't throw him in the tank. Anyways, couldn't tell from the flash but was that fungus by the tail area ?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

maxinout13 said:


> u need a good fish come see me at massive aggression ill even give you a discount at count of your loss, this is for you and AK..
> 
> wading a fish thourgh water and holding him under a powerhead is running air through his gills, its a good thing when your losing a fish dawg
> 
> ...


You know it man :nod:


----------



## tubarao (Nov 30, 2006)

wasn't it a fish that arrived with some white scars and something on the mouth that could have been ammonia burns? Could be shipping related?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

maxinout13 said:


> u need a good fish come see me at massive aggression ill even give you a discount at count of your loss, this is for you and AK..
> 
> wading a fish thourgh water and holding him under a powerhead is running air through his gills, its a good thing when your losing a fish dawg
> 
> ...












This post is PRICELESS!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Good luck with your next fish. Don't know how you acclimated him but I hope you just didn't throw him in the tank. Anyways, couldn't tell from the flash but was that fungus by the tail area ?


Thats a risk the sponsor is taking is not knowing the skills of the fish keeper or even what they do on their end. I've never lost a fish due to shipping, but I also always used air cargo instead of shipping in a box for 30 + hours.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

mlwoods007 said:


> i just heard back from Aquascape and it looks like i'm going to be taken care of tomorrow. I'd like to thank everyone for your opinions and help


yeat another example of exelent customer service!!!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

wow that sux i would be PO also


----------



## aggression (Sep 3, 2006)

the girl looks like she is about 13 what u doin wit her are u going r kelly


----------



## mlwoods007 (Aug 16, 2005)

aggression said:


> the girl looks like she is about 13 what u doin wit her are u going r kelly


haha, don't hate...congratulate.

and just so everyone knows, I talked to Alex today from Aquascape, and he is going to take care of me. Real nice guys and very professional. Thanks for everyone's help. - Mike


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

good alex is a good guy, same is with pedro who he works for, hope all is well now bro enjoy! happy holidays!!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

DAM MAN ID BE SERIOUSLY PISSED OFF...............


----------

